# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Помогите найти релиз обновление для 8.3.10

## Yuraspb

Не могу найти релиз обновления *конфигурации 1с 8.3.10*, буду очень признателен если кто поможет найти!
Сейчас стоит редакция 1С: *8.3.9.2170*
И вопрос его можно ли его потом установить (обновить) через конфигуратор?

----------


## rustamo

https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post472084

----------


## Aron052

Что то по моему кислое с пресным намешал, не находишь?

----------


## Камила 11.

Обновление платформы и конфигурации разные вещи
То что Вы просите это релиз обновления Платформы он делается не через конфигурацию

----------

Aron052 (26.09.2018)

----------


## rustamo

> Не могу найти релиз обновления *конфигурации 1с 8.3.10*, буду очень признателен если кто поможет найти!
> Сейчас стоит редакция 1С: *8.3.9.2170*
> И вопрос его можно ли его потом установить (обновить) через конфигуратор?


Вам нужна не конфигурация, а платформа.
Это не через конфигуратор делается, а просто установкой setup.exe файла.

----------


## Камила 11.

Можете писать на Whatsapp Я Вам помогу 8 707 711 95 03

----------


## androidsu25

есть 8.3.10.2639 ,но  так то это старенькое

----------


## Aron052

> Можете писать на Whatsapp Я Вам помогу 8 707 711 95 03


 а на свидание тоже можно пригласить?)

----------


## KIMAVIK

> Не могу найти релиз обновления *конфигурации 1с 8.3.10*, буду очень признателен если кто поможет найти!
> Сейчас стоит редакция 1С: *8.3.9.2170*
> И вопрос его можно ли его потом установить (обновить) через конфигуратор?


Судя по номеру вы спрашиваете не о Конфигурации, а о Платформе.

Платформа имеет нумерацию: 8.3.12.1595
Конфигурация имеет нумерацию: 3.0.22.4

Через Конфигуратор обновляется Конфигурация, платформа ставится отдельно. Суть примерно такая, что Платформа - это и есть сама программа 1С, а Конфигурация это как место внутри которого ведется бух учет, которая открывается с помощью Платформы.

В свою очередь релизы Конфигураций привязаны к релизам Платформ, чем новее обновление Конфигурации, тем она просит/требует более новую платформу.

Все бы хорошо но с последними обновлениями платформы, по моему 8.3.11.3133 при установке платформы выходит вопрос про отключение эмуляторов неиспользуемых 1С, типа отключает взломы которые работали на предыдущих версиях. И 1С либо не запускается, либо работает по 10 минут и отключается. Не было времени искать решения вопроса, поэтому стал работать с официальным ключом 1С.  

Примерно так.

----------


## sled privet

Посмотри в ИТС там все оболочки есть в июне была уже версия 8.3.12.1469. августовский выпуск можно взять здесь http://underverse.su/viewtopic.php?t=111357.
В том же разделе можно посмотреть и предыдущие ИТС, конкретно не скажу в каком месяце была версия 8.3.10. Оболочки находятся на образах диска ITS****AUX.mds , остальное можно не качать.

----------


## Yuraspb

Не совсем понятно, если стоит уже до этого 8.3.9. получается сверху записать 8.3.10 после установки exe.файла?

----------


## Aron052

> Не совсем понятно, если стоит уже до этого 8.3.9. получается сверху записать 8.3.10 после установки exe.файла?


Просто обратись к специалистам, они всё сделают, это минутное дело.

----------


## AneJIbcuH

Уважаемые, у кого есть доступ к обновлениям УПП на юзерс, не могли бы поделиться скриншотом с релизами. Вот такого плана: http://joxi.ru/zAN6EXyTBke6XA
УПП с релиза 1.3.99.1

----------


## avm3110

> Уважаемые, у кого есть доступ к обновлениям УПП на юзерс, не могли бы поделиться скриншотом с релизами. Вот такого плана: http://joxi.ru/zAN6EXyTBke6XA
> УПП с релиза 1.3.99.1


"А вам шашечки или ехать?" :blush:
Пробегитесь по страничкам тут https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....D0%98!/page160  и хотите соберите все релизы УПП которые нужно, хотите - скачайте.

----------

tymyuu (25.12.2018)

----------


## AneJIbcuH

> "А вам шашечки или ехать?" :blush:


В данном случае шашечки, чтобы ехать!

----------

